# Kraley, Gatesy, SBD read it and weep....



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Once I had stopped laughing at Kraley's, Gatsey's and SBD's child like attempts to corner the market in Mojos (the importer has stopped bringing them in) by buying 5 packs between them I decided to really corner the market by mopping up what's left (think Bunker Hunt and the Silver market of the late seventies). Twenty packs of Mojos in White and Salt and Pepper (yes TWENTY :shock: Kraley, Gatesy and SBD read it and weep 8) )have since been procured. Twenty!

Here's the deal. Compleat Angler at Villawood has a 2 day sale on of Mojos. Buy one at $9.95 and get a second pack free....or in my case buy 10 and get 10 free. They still have a whole lot left too. They reckon a lot of Kingy fisherman have swamped the place as well as some yak fisherman (anyone from here?). Great deal on a great pelagic stick bait. Get in while their hot. Can I also suggest that if someone is going out to take advantage of the deal collect some orders from your AKFF mates as it is very western Sydney.

JT


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

JT you crafty bugger :lol: :lol:

If anyones going, I'll take 3 packets (plus 3 free) for me please....


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I actually found out about the special by calling up Compleat Angler in the city this morning after reading Gatesy's post on putting some under the counter:

ring ring, ring ring, ring ring....

"Hello compleat angler this is Pete speaking"

me: "Oh Hi Pete...Mate I called and asked you guys to put some Mojo Stickbait's under the counter for me"

"what's your name mate?"

me: "oh my name's Michael Gates...I no longer want them so you can put them back on the shelf"

"hold a sec mate" Goes away and comes back "we can't seem to find anything with your name on it"

Damn, I'm too late! Gatesy has already picked them up!

My plan to walk in 5 minutes later and ask if they have any mojos had been scuttled! Then they suggest I try Villawood.

JT


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

He he he he he he he, not many left at Villawood ,and there is a SILENT PLAYER in the MOJO collectors club :shock: :shock: :shock: who has been visiting Villawood for some time now and secreting them away in his old sea chest 8) 8) and who got more today , in readiness for his return after injury to KINGFISHING ,   and so Kraley , Gatesy , SBD , AND JT, youve been GAZUMPED , cause i think i just heard the bell to say that the market has closed. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

bazzoo said:


> He he he he he he he, not many left at Villawood ,and there is a SILENT PLAYER in the MOJO collectors club :shock: :shock: :shock: who has been visiting Villawood for some time now and secreting them away in his old sea chest 8) 8) and who got more today , in readiness for his return after injury to KINGFISHING ,   and so Kraley , Gatesy , SBD , AND JT, youve been GAZUMPED , cause i think i just heard the bell to say that the market has closed. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Bollocks Baz'! No one in there right mind would buy more than 20 let alone 20! You're talking yourself up something rotten! Are you claiming to have mopped up the rest? How many do you have?

JT


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Um...


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

sbd said:


> Um...


Looks like I am going back to compleat angler tomorrow :shock: I am going for 40.

SBD.....Dude...you need help!

JT


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

JT said:


> SBD.....Dude...you need help!


Wanna have a Slug-go competition John?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

now i am really confused, 
are there any left ?
is anyone going there ?
where the hell is Villawood ?

i have 4 left (not packets just 4) 

i just got some plastics from the US anyone want to trade ?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ugh , Dave , in a word , im snookered, I cant compete with that ,   and JT i took a photo of my measly 12 packs that i thought was a lot , then i saw Daves , :shock: :shock: :shock: so the photo became suddenly redundant , Ohhhh Dear , not even 4 trips to compleate angler can win this one , :? DAVE, you the man , not only can you catch them , but you can feed them as well :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Baz'...with 12 packs you are turning up to a gun fight with a knife. Kerry....do you want anymore? Villawood is way way out in Bumsville western Sydney.

I still find it a conbination of enviable and dowright weird that Dave has so many packs. The man is committed but in saying that they do rock big time!

Who wants more?

JT


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

JT said:


> Baz'...with 12 packs you are turning up to a gun fight with a knife. Kerry....do you want anymore? Villawood is way way out in Bumsville western Sydney.
> 
> JT


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha, Yeah , i can see that now JT,i was in there today , and they looked to only have about 10 packs left, if anyone needs any , i am reasonably close to them and can get up there tomorrow .


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

bazzoo said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha, Yeah , i can see that now JT,i was in there today , and they looked to only have about 10 packs left, if anyone needs any , i am reasonably close to them and can get up there tomorrow


That'd be great thanks Baz, I'll go 4 of S&P & 4 of clear please.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

sbd said:


> bazzoo said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha, Yeah , i can see that now JT,i was in there today , and they looked to only have about 10 packs left, if anyone needs any , i am reasonably close to them and can get up there tomorrow
> ...


Baz..I was about to order some but I have just been offered my neibours trailor so should be cool. I'll head back tomorrow. They seem to have some out the back.

JT


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

JT said:


> sbd said:
> 
> 
> > bazzoo said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: JT, i can see your a man that plays for keeps , your neighbours trailer ,bwa ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Yes please, 5 S & P and 5 clear would be great. (white would be next choice and then blue if the others have gone)
Are you really going back JT ?
if not if anyone else is going that would be great


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Why don't you 'soft' plastic freaks order a whole sea container, then you will have more mojos than anyone else in the whole world :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :twisted: :mrgreen: 
Sorry, couldn't help myself there


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

NOW HEAR THIS - Kings have been hereby banned from taking Mojos - they have been advised to eat anything else, but mojos appear to be on the endangered list in Sydney :shock:

Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday guys if everybody is out of mojos the local tackle store up here has bass assasins, exactly the same as the mojo's red lent me at norah but without the specle. Let me know if you want any and i can grab some next time i'm in.

Cheers Dave


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

MOFO MOJOS = YUM + KING in TUM


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

wopfish said:


> MOFO MOJOS = YUM + KING in TUM


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Woppie, your as seriously sick as SBD, but your a likable IDIOT, :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Guys , if JT hasnt emptied the store with his neighbours trailer, i am going up to buy some , so i will get an extra 6 packs if possible , and if they have them , you can let me know if you want some of the six , which will actually be 12 as buy one get one free, although i doubt if there will be any left after JT backs his trailer into the shop :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Sent you a PM Bazz'. I can't make it out there today after all so the job rests upon your capable shoulders.

JT


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Jt , got the PM and returned one , am on my way up there as we speak to get some , i will try and get as many [email protected] as i can and a few clear, will let you know how i go , i have emptied the back of the Forester and ordered a fork lift , so plan A is to back it into the shop, plan B is to run like hell afterwards, :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Read it and weap is right JT , i have just returned from a fruitless trip to Compleate Angler Villawood, and the place has been cleaned out of [email protected] MOJOS,    there are a few clear left , but not one [email protected], heaps of other colours , so , i have deduced that last nights discussion on here has prompted a member or a lurker to get out there and buy the lot, :shock: :shock: because as of yesterday afternoon there would have been 20 to 30 packs left ,and they have been there for months untouched , i have been led to believe that one person bought the lot , huh , not happy Jan . So , at a guess , i would say someone on here has a shitload of [email protected] MOJOS. So sorry Davey , Keza , Gatesy , SBD,JT, and anyone else that wanted any , we missed out   :.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

8)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

bazzoo said:


> Read it and weap is right JT , i have just returned from a fruitless trip to Compleate Angler Villawood, and the place has been cleaned out of [email protected] MOJOS,    there are a few clear left , but not one [email protected], heaps of other colours , so , i have deduced that last nights discussion on here has prompted a member or a lurker to get out there and buy the lot, :shock: :shock: because as of yesterday afternoon there would have been 20 to 30 packs left , i have been led to believe that one person bought the lot , huh , not happy Jan . So , at a guess , i would say someone on here has a shitload of [email protected] MOJOS. So sorry Davey , Keza , Gatesy , SBD,JT, and anyone else that wanted any , we missed out


thanks for trying barry, i'll have to ration myself to one mojo per trip, that gives me 4 trips


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

MangoX said:


> 8)


ahhhh Steve , ya bugger , it was you , :lol: :lol: :lol: very cheeky :shock: :shock: :shock: how many were there , 20 packs ? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Managed to pick up the lot :shock: 

should have enough for all....

The guys at the store were pretty sure the best colour for Kingies were the white ones.... :?

I explained our extensive research process and insisted on S&P 

All we need now is a local gathering to begin distribution. 17 in total, will keep a couple so PM me if you want some. First in ....


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Good work Steve. I've found little real difference between white, s&p & blue over the last couple of months- they've all pulled fish, but given the choice I'd still choose S&P.

Did you see the fat twin tail Mojo's out there? 8) 8) What about the reefers (no, really). He did all of them for half price (so I'm told...).


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Steve , your a champion , i thought there were nearly 20 packets there, i guess all we have to do is go out and buy the clear and the blue[ b]*are you guys just as happy with the blue and the clear *??????????let me know , , if so i might go back tomorrow , then that way well be sure to have enough for everybody, good onya mate , wish i had caught you there :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: , did you buy anything else that you would like to fess up about???


----------



## KingsRule (Sep 14, 2005)

Got a fair few packs theres boys! :lol:

Just wondering if this deal stands at the compleat angler in the city? (on george st)

Rob


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for giving it a go Barry. Bummer.

As Kerry Says it will be a ration of one Mojo per trip :? That gives me 127 trips! :shock:

Good onya Steve for spreading the love. Good stuff. 8)

Rob...the deal isn't on at the city store and they have no white or salt and pepper left and won't be getting anymore in. They do have green though. Don't have any idea how effective the green are.

JT


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

I was with Mango X.... we tipped one bin upside down and got the lot


----------

